
Scam alert - reddotX
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1522
======
indigodaddy
Most likely being targeted by fraudsters? Wouldn't he be able to say 100%
being targeted? Or is he making a potential exception for that person who
actually knows some other Mark Shuttleworth who is offering a legit deal?

